# Missing Grendel



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

Grendel von Khaus

September 13, 2007 – August 16, 2014

So lovable and loyal, always there with us

Loved playing fetch in the yard and retrieving Kongs from the water bucket

Loved sticks and Kong toys (often possessed the latter)

Always wanted to carry a stick as he went for walks.

Instinctively noticed anything that was new or different and alerted us by raising his hair and growling/barking at it

Would bite for real, but was never vicious – always gave a warning

Without being taught, differentiated between his toys and our stuff, and never messed with our stuff without permission (was extremely possessive with his own toys)

Only once stole food… and that was my fault for leaving burger from the grocery store in a bag on the floor when he was a pup. He never did it again.

Loved to scoot between your legs so you could scratch his back.

Would raise an alarm almost every night (usually during supper) when he would get a scent of strays or other creatures outside – started with hair raising along his back and developed into a low growl as he ran to the windows or up the hall.

***
Oh my sweet boy, I still miss you so much. You never got the chance to grow old.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

We all have those days. I think about karai every day.


----------



## Sofi27 (Jun 4, 2016)

What a handsome and noble boy.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

I understand completely! I reminisce about two dogs, that are long gone, that I had in the past, I miss them terribly.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Our dogs bring us the most joy and the most sadness....


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Great looking boy, just treasure the time you have and forget the "if-onlys"


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

techinstructor said:


> Grendel von Khaus
> 
> September 13, 2007 – August 16, 2014
> 
> ...


Sorry in your loss. He was such a beautiful dog..


----------



## Atlas Shrugged (5 mo ago)

Sorry for your loss he was georgous, its a tough time especially when they leave us too young, that happened to me with my 2nd boy who got lymphoma at 4yrs.
Theres no other way to put it but ITS JUST NOT FAIR when they are young and it really sucks - Im so sorry and hope you are doing better.
Im sure he is watching over you with a smile.


----------

